# Time to plow, shovel this lot



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I was wondering what you guys would think this will take to plow. I have a number but I think it sounds a little low. It is a dentist office and they want good service, I did it by how long I think it will take to plow but the price seems low to me for what it is.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

What are your numbers for comparison?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Does the road leading to the lot need to be plowed too, if so how long is it. Also approx. how many square feet is the lot and how many feet of walk need to be shoveled, what's trigger and do you do tiered pricing?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

$95 to plow/shovel. Salt is extra.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

$80 in Michigan not including salt


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

20 minutes to plow.

Maybe the same to shovel? I can't really tell.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2043648 said:


> 20 minutes to plow.


With what you're Rascal Scooter....... that's a 10-12min plow.

Since we're tossing oot numbers $90.00 for plow/shovel, $40.00 for salt


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tonka loader with 20" pusher.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

$125 to plow and shovel. Salt extra. You should really tell us what your going to charge and then ask for comments


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Jersey, here about 150.00 to plow, don't no salt prices.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

BUFF;2043612 said:


> Does the road leading to the lot need to be plowed too, if so how long is it. Also approx. how many square feet is the lot and how many feet of walk need to be shoveled, what's trigger and do you do tiered pricing?


 yes it needs to be plowed, it is 585 feet before the parking lot starts. about 20 minutes of shoveling with one person. I do tiered pricing or per push depending on the lot size. this is in between the two. another reason i am asking. this is inbetween the sizes i usually do, dont have anything quite like it. 1 inch trigger, but plowed every 2 to 3 inches during storm. salt for anything less than an inch


Mark Oomkes;2043648 said:


> 20 minutes to plow.
> 
> Maybe the same to shovel? I can't really tell.


I was estimating 30 minutes to plow and 20 to shovel



Ne1;2043672 said:


> $125 to plow and shovel. Salt extra. You should really tell us what your going to charge and then ask for comments


I was leaning towards 135 plow and shovel actually (105 plow 30 shovel), salt 100, ice melt on walkways 20.



Mark Oomkes;2043665 said:


> Tonka loader with 20" pusher.


i have it in the quote that i need two front end loaders with 20 foot pushers, 2 minutes to plow.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

My problem was that I came up with those prices, times 30 for the average amount of times ill have to go there, and came up with a number much less than i was expecting it would take. They want top notch service being a very nice dentist office and i am willing to provide that but using those numbers it came up to 6900 per season. I was thinking it should be around 9 or 10. What do you guys think?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

If the roadway is include rough est. 30 minute plow for the paved area.

Looks like there is a unpaved area off that if that needs plowing add 5-10 minutes to it.

$100 for the first 3", not counting unpaved area, if this is in the bid add another $25 to the price and $450 to $500 for seasonal.
$50 every 3" up to 9", 
$75 ever 3" up to 24" 
$150 every 3" after that.

$100 to sand/salt 

seasonal would be with sand/Salt $3,500 to $4,000.00

Okay just saw you have to shovel, about 20 minutes.
Add in $25 for shoveling and $15 for a bag of rock salt.

so increase the push price with shoveling by $40 and the seasonal by $720.

Mind you that is based on CT average snow fall.

Take your last 5 years of snow fall totals, add them up and divide by your inch push -(2 or 3) what ever number you get, times that by your base push.

Example:

54" is the 5 year average, divided by 2 = 27

27 x -(2" push, sand/salt, sidewalks, rock salt) $265 = $7,155.00 for your seasonal price.

Then the fun begins, factor in your cost for plowing it. 

Only you know your costs.

The question is after your costs, do you make a profit? If yes go for it.

If no, raise your price.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

250 per push including salt and shovel.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I would be at 95 to plow, 80 to salt, 50 for the walks, $7500 on a season.


----------

